# 

## Uksus

.
   2  
          (  ,        ),     30-40.
,    http://fourty.on.ufanet.ru/zagadka.htm

----------


## Marisya

98%    ...  ...

----------

...        .    , ....

----------


## admin

17 .          -   ,      -   .

----------


## Uksus

,     
,      ,  ...

----------


## kobieta

> 17 .          -   ,      -   .

     -  .
    -       ".       -  .

----------


## Odo

,     -,      5 ,       .

----------


## V00D00People

31 .    :)

----------


## Regen

15.   .

----------


## Cveha

15

----------


## paco

35      \

----------


## Alex_Tee_



----------

